# Slow text typing...



## User (14 Feb 2014)




----------



## Shaun (14 Feb 2014)

Do you have a different browser you could try - just to see if it happens the same for both browsers?

You could also try clearing your browser cache and then reloading all the CC files by using CTRL + F5. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Leaway2 (14 Feb 2014)

User13710 said:


> Is anyone else finding that midway through typing a response to a thread the whole site freezes and no words appear? The only way to remedy it seems to be to go offline, and then re-log in. I've done all the housekeeping stuff on my PC, so I don't think it's me.


No problems here.


----------



## ScotiaLass (14 Feb 2014)

Been okay here but was running very slow for me a few nights back and kept bugging out - turned out my neighbours had changed their wi-fi channel to the same one we use. All sorted now!


----------



## ColinJ (14 Feb 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> Been okay here but was running very slow for me a few nights back and kept bugging out - turned out my neighbours had changed their wi-fi channel to the same one we use. All sorted now!


Ditto!


----------



## User16625 (14 Feb 2014)

When quick replying, my text is unacceptably slow to display. By the time I have typed 10 letters, only 2 or 3 have displayed. It takes ages for the rest to slowly display. Its been like this for months now, whats going on? 

Creating a new thread seems fine but for quick replies I have to type my stuff in notepad then copy/paste.


----------



## Shaun (14 Feb 2014)

The forum software is being updated in a few weeks time and will include a number of editor improvements / fixes, including some tweaks for mobile users, so hopefully that will help somewhat.

As to your specific problem - what device, Operating System and browser are you using?


----------



## ColinJ (14 Feb 2014)

I have the same problem using the Opera Mobile browser on a Samsung Android ICS (Ice Cream Sandwich) Galaxy Tablet.

I hope the new forum software fixes the problems!


----------



## User16625 (14 Feb 2014)

Laptop, Windows 7 and chrome. I recently changed from Opera but I do that from time to time.


----------



## Shaun (14 Feb 2014)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> Laptop, Windows 7 and chrome. I recently changed from Opera but I do that from time to time.



Could you try Firefox and see if you have the same problem? If so, go to Java.com and download and install the latest version (be sure to untick the installation of third-party software box - can't remember what it installs, but you don't want it).


----------



## Shaun (14 Feb 2014)

User13710 said:


> This is the same problem I was describing in my Site Freezing thread.



Once you've tried an alternative browser and CTRL + F5 - give the Java download (described above) a try too.


----------



## CopperCyclist (14 Feb 2014)

I have the issue when replying on my tablet - Android tablet, whatever the latest version is at the moment, 4.3 or 4.4? The longer the reply gets, the slower the response becomes from the keyboard, as though it's running out of memory or something strange!


----------



## ColinJ (15 Feb 2014)

Why does Java affect it? I thought it was a Java_*script *_problem?

I have Java disabled on the laptop that I am using to post this, and clearly the editor still works without it!


----------



## Shaun (16 Feb 2014)

User13710 said:


> I spoke too soon - the problem is ongoing



Okay, well let's see how it goes when the new release of the forum software is rolled out. 

Did you try an alternative browser?


----------

